# Die Siedler 3 - Installationsschwierigkeiten



## MrTimmsn (29. April 2013)

Moin, 

wollte mal wieder mein Oldschool spiel Die Siedler 3 (Greenpepper Edition) zocken auf meinem "neuen" rechner. Da ich es ja vorher nur auf dem Rechner meines Vaters aus dem Jahre 1998 gespielt habe^^

Ja CD rein, wollte das Setup ausführen. Nix geht.

Liste hier unten mal einige Screenies auf. Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows 98, NT 4.0 und 95 gesetzt, mit Admin ausgeführt. Nix hilft.

Weiß hier jemand Rat?

OS: Win 7 HP
HD 6870, i5 650, Acer FMP 55, 6 GB Ram



Danke!


----------



## kalkone (29. April 2013)

Bei mir hat es funktioniert, ich hab es aba bestimmt schon knapp 3 Jahre auf dem PC (jaja... so lange nicht mehr formatiert )
Wenn alles nichts hilft, dann würde ich dir zur VirtualBox raten. Ein altes OS wie z.B. XP ist da natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Quppi (29. April 2013)

Im s3 ordner müsste doch eig. ne setup.exe sitzen. starte die mal anstatt dem autolauncher.


----------



## Blizzard0815 (29. April 2013)

Führe einfach mal die setup.exe von der Cd aus und schaue was passiert.

Je nach Ergebnis einfach mal Google benutzen, das hat mir auch vor kurzem
geholfen, als ich S3 auf Windows 8 installiert habe.


----------



## MrTimmsn (30. April 2013)

Nope da ist keine drinne. Nur Spiele datein und die Kampagnen Kommentare als Wav.


----------



## Shona (8. Mai 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob du es hinbekommen hast aber ich glaube so einfach ist es nicht S3 unter Win 7 zum laufen zu bringen. Bevor ich mir da den Kopf zerbrechen würde, würde ich mir Settlers 3®: Ultimate Collection, The for download $9.99 - GOG.com für umgerechnet 7,60 Euro kaufen 

Wenn du das nicht willst weil du einen Account brauchst dann kann ich dich beruhigen den alle Spiele dort sind DRM frei und alleine wenn du dir einen Account machst bekommst du 10 Spiele kostenlos


----------

